# Good books on Reformed Worship?



## ChariotsofFire (Jun 30, 2009)

I am interested in reading some good books on worship, and I am particularly interested in the regulative principle.. I currently own "With Reverence and Awe" by Hart and Muether. Any other recommended reading on the subject? Thank you kindly in advance.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 30, 2009)

Old Light on New Worship by John Price

Scripture and Worship by Richard A. Muller and Rowland S. Ward

-----Added 6/30/2009 at 09:01:10 EST-----

Westminster Directory of Public Worship: Discussed by Mark Dever and Sinclair Ferguson


----------



## Confessor (Jun 30, 2009)

Dr. Daniel F. N. Ritchie has written his own book on the Regulative Principle of Worship. Although I've only read excerpts, I have found it is both very informative and _very_ easy to read. I especially enjoyed his section on head coverings that I read recently (pp. 90ff.).


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jun 30, 2009)

1)The Patristic Roots of Reformed Worship by Hughes Oliphant Old.
2)Guides to the Reformed Tradition: Worship by Hughes Oliphant Old.
3)Worship by the Book Ed. by DA Carson
4)A Better Way: The drama of Divine Worship by Michael Horton
5)Leading in Worship by Terry Johnson

Cautious recommendation for The Lord's Service:the Grace of Covenant Renewal Worship by Jeff Meyers.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 30, 2009)

Calvin's _The Necessity of Reforming the Church_

Jeremiah Burroughs, _Gospel Worship_


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 30, 2009)

I would second the recommendations above - Gospel Worship, by Burroughs and With Reverence and Awe by Hart and Muether - and then to add Reformed Worship: Worship that is Reformed According to the Scripture, by Terry Johnson. 

I've also just had recommended to me a new reprint by Abraham Kuyper entitled "Our Worship". Looks very good, but I've not got it yet.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Josh,

Since you are a member of a URC (say hello to Rev. Nymeyer as we miss him out here!) let me point you to several works by URC pastors/professors:

J. Mark Beach, Reformed Worship and Reforming Worship (mp3/outlines available through Mid-America Reformed Seminary)
R. Scott Clark, Recovering the Reformed Confession
Michael Horton, A Better Way
Daniel R. Hyde, What to Expect in Reformed Worship: A Visitor's Guide


----------



## Hamalas (Jul 1, 2009)

This is a good introductory book:

Amazon.com: Give Praise to God: A Vision for Reforming Worship : Celebrating the Legacy of James Montgomery Boice: Philip Graham Ryken, Derek W. H. Thomas, J. Ligon., III Duncan, James Montgomery Boice: Books


----------



## Sven (Jul 1, 2009)

Hart and Muether's Book is excellent so is Give Praise to God. I also highly recommend

Amazon.com: Worship in the Presence of God: Frank, J. Smith, David, C. Lachman: Books

Amazon.com: Worship (Revised and Expanded Edition): Hughes Oliphant Old: Books

Amazon.com: Themes and Variations for a Christian Doxology: Mr. Hughes Oliphant Old: Books

-----Added 7/1/2009 at 01:01:46 EST-----

Someone referenced Worship by the Book by Carson. I think there are much better books out there than that one.


----------



## Sven (Jul 1, 2009)

Man O man, I forgot all about Horton Davies. How could I have forgotten about him???

Amazon.com: The Worship of the English Puritans (Puritanism): Horton Davies: Books

Amazon.com: The Worship of the American Puritans, 1629-1730: Horton Davies: Books


----------

